# Swollen lump on my dogs tail



## TeutonicHeathen (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a german shepherd female she is about 11 months old. She kept licking and biting at her tail and when I inspected it looks to be a swolln red bump on it. Like a swollen pimple or a ingrown hair that is infected. It is about 8 inches from the tip of the tail. Look at picture. Should I take her to the vet or will this be sonething that heals on its own?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I would take her and have vet look at it. Better safe then sorry. Especially if she keeps bothering it.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

My first thought was that it looks a bit like a boil about to erupt. I don't have as much familiarity with veterinary medicine as human though. 

I'd probably be inclined to try and clean the area with warm soap and water first. Depending on if the white head disappears/pops/remains I would probably try and get into the vet. Boils are a type of abscess, usually can be treated with lancing and/or antibiotics.


----------



## BozPowers (Feb 21, 2019)

My cattle dog has the same thing but inbetween his rear right toe. It looks to me like an infected hair follicle. A quick vet visit and dr said it was likely a spider bite. 
Not totally sold on it being a spider bit but dr said if it gets much bigger than the sweet pea size then go back to vet. 
I noticed it on my dog because he was liking it and it was a little bloody. I have been soaking his paw in Epsom salt.

What was the end result with your dogs tail?


----------



## Jeanette33 (11 mo ago)

BozPowers said:


> My cattle dog has the same thing but inbetween his rear right toe. It looks to me like an infected hair follicle. A quick vet visit and dr said it was likely a spider bite.
> Not totally sold on it being a spider bit but dr said if it gets much bigger than the sweet pea size then go back to vet.
> I noticed it on my dog because he was liking it and it was a little bloody. I have been soaking his paw in Epsom salt.
> 
> What was the end result with your dogs tail?





Kahrg4 said:


> My first thought was that it looks a bit like a boil about to erupt. I don't have as much familiarity with veterinary medicine as human though.
> 
> I'd probably be inclined to try and clean the area with warm soap and water first. Depending on if the white head disappears/pops/remains I would probably try and get into the vet. Boils are a type of abscess, usually can be treated with lancing and/or antibiotics.


what happened to your dog?


----------

